# Fuel Door.



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Mine did the same thing, we had some rain / icing. I had to try to close it a few times and it worked fine since.

I'm going to grease it next time I'm doing some other maintenance.


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

Mine started this today... did you ever have a fix for this?


----------

